# need help from wise honey packer



## beecarefull (Dec 5, 2010)

iv been package honey for 7 year about 50k.lbs a yeargetting better shelf life as i go along but missing somthing . i heat to 140 and run thru dadant flash heater then let settle for 24 hrs then package usualy get at least 30 day shelf life bee 4 starts to sugar any help appreated thanks


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Not sure of your question. Are you trying to increase shelf life?

A couple questions...

After heating the honey to 140, does it go in a heated water jacketed tank? If not, do you wash it out after every batch? You may be getting some crystallization there which will follow through to the next batches.

Is the honey being stored and shelved at the proper temperature once it's in the store?


----------



## brushmouth (Jan 17, 2010)

beecarefull said:


> iv been package honey for 7 year about 50k.lbs a yeargetting better shelf life as i go along but missing somthing . i heat to 140 and run thru dadant flash heater then let settle for 24 hrs then package usualy get at least 30 day shelf life bee 4 starts to sugar any help appreated thanks


140 Degrees destroys most of the beneficial enzymes in honey. 
I don't think it's even debated in that higher range.
To be safe, a temperature below 105 is more than enough for bottling.
Even 100% RAW honey does not sugar that fast around here.

BM


----------



## beecarefull (Dec 5, 2010)

yes i sanatize tank and all equement after each batch the store temp average 68 deg also run thru dadant filter system the honey has sugared from storage 104 would take week to thaw so temp nessary to liq and to get 100percent sugar melt


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

What is your nectar source? Honey that is high in glucose sugars faster than low glucose honey. (Weed honeys crystalize faster than tree honeys.) Canola and sunflowers both have a reputation for granulating quickly.

Why are you heating and THEN allowing it to settle? 

How long are you keeping it at 140?

How hot does the flash heater get, and why exactly are you flash heating it? Pasteurization?

I strain my honey when I extract it. I heat mine to 105-110 for 24 hours, and then do a final strain through a piece of nylon stocking as I bottle.

If I am bottling up goldenrod and aster honey which crystalizes quickly, I bottle it up as I need it since it will begin granulating in a month or so. Wildflower and tree honey in buckets will often go several months without granulating before it ever gets to the bottling tank.


----------

